# 1935 wyeth standard hardware bike - $1 (Minier)



## jacob9795 (Nov 27, 2016)

http://peoria.craigslist.org/atq/5893864488.html


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2016)

His number is listed; looking for offers.
C-model frame in Peoria


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2016)

He wants big $$$.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> He wants big $$$.



Then he needs to take some good pictures and list all the parts on it in his ad.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

I offered him eleventeen dollars and 2 cents.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 27, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> He wants big $$$.



What is your definition of big money? Did he give a number?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2016)

Nope. My friend called him and someone told him it's worth a grand or so. I'm out!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2016)

your definition is pretty good...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2016)

The other bad news... It's a repaint.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Nope. My friend called him and someone told him it's worth a grand or so. I'm out!



TV Pickers call that "Rusty Gold"  has to be a worth at least $1000.00


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 10, 2016)

Actually, it's a 1936,original owner bike,passed down through the family. I've talked with the grandson,Bruce,and it's coming out here,to Left Coast Cycles, in Ventura county. P.S. paint come off with a fingernail. Power wash?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm glad that you value the history behind your new bicycle Keith. I look forward to seeing some pictures of the bike.


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 10, 2016)

Interesting talk with Bruce. Gonna revive it,not restore. Lotta history,she's going on 81 years young!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

